# East Mids TTOC January 2012 Meet - 19/1/12 @7:30pm



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All, the first meet for the East Midlands area will be on Thursday 19th January.

Going to go back to the Hardwick Inn so some good traditional pub food, so meeting from 7:30pm at the Inn itself:

http://www.hardwickinn.co.uk

Hardwick Inn, Hardwick Park, Doe Lea, Nr. Chesterfield. S44 5QJ

(For February we'll go back to the second Thursday tho, just trying to get a bit more notice with only just a week to go this month.)

Who we got up for this one then?

Nick (Nem) + Julie
Paul (bigbison)
John (jgp-tt) + Carolyn
Simon (windy2482) + Linda
Daniel (dtsdesignz) + friend
Steve (stevebeechTA)


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

We're both in 
I hope we see some new faces, as I've been promoting our meeting...
(Simon, Alan) ?


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

Myself and Linda will be there..although Linda's car is poorly sick after the "curb" incident... 

Anyone fancy taking Vagcom so i can check the settings on her car please?

Thanks!

Simon and Linda


----------



## dtsdesignz (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm new I'll be there and I'm even gonna bring a mate!


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Bloody hell Nick, Elaine is on call that night  not sure if my mother is around so I will see her tomoz and ask if she can baby sit. No just asked her I think she has swapped it, she has, she has  I will be there. Put me down mate


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Windy, where in Derby are you based, I am in Weston.


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

We are in spondon Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

That's only 5 min from me then, you will have to pop over. I have, sort of just got a new house to


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

looking fwd to seeing everyone tmrw!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

What ya gonna be in Simon?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like a good meet tonight.

I'll bring the laptop so will have vag com to hand 

See you all later.

Nick


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will see what the missus is up to and i might be able to sneak across if she is busy.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> I will see what the missus is up to and i might be able to sneak across if she is busy.
> Steve


Fantastic 

Tonight should be a good one!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

shhhh its looking good, she is busy..  
Steve


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Got home ok.
3 hours to get there and 1 hour 50 mins back.
Snake is good but hate those average cameras
Steve


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Glad your back safely, Nice to meet you and even better to meet your car Ha Ha . Loved the sound, very impressive and very nice


----------



## windy2484 (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks to all from myself and linda! looking fwd to the next one!


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Great to see all the new & old faces last night!
Excellent turnout & what a surprise to meet Steve (V6RUL) & the super quick TT 
So looking forward to the next meet.


----------



## wakeyuk (Aug 2, 2009)

hi, would appreciate if someone could let me know when the next meet is to take place and I'll try my best to come along.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

wakeyuk said:


> hi, would appreciate if someone could let me know when the next meet is to take place and I'll try my best to come along.


We'll try to keep to the 2nd Thursday of each month from February, so that will be the 9th Feb for the next meet.

I'll get a thread up soon for all the details.

Nick


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Nem said:


> wakeyuk said:
> 
> 
> > hi, would appreciate if someone could let me know when the next meet is to take place and I'll try my best to come along.
> ...


Looking forward to this, I've taken some time off from work on the 9th (evening) to see if I can attend for the first time!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thread now up for February


----------

